# New To Outbackers.com



## Commander4Lyfe (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, we bought our 30 QBHS last summer and got to go camping a half a dozen times. The family really enjoys camping in our Outback, since it makes it feeling like we have a cottage on wheels. We were really impressed by all the storage space and the treat of have the 2 sets of bunk beds in the rear. It's nice that the kids have their own rainy day play area, as well as the seperation when it comes to sleep time.

Glad to be a forum member now and hope to hear lots of great stories and info.

Matt & Family


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers.com!!

I'm sure you will find lots of good info here, as well as lots of great people. What part of the country are you from?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Commander4Lyfe said:


> Well, we bought our 30 QBHS last summer and got to go camping a half a dozen times. The family really enjoys camping in our Outback, since it makes it feeling like we have a cottage on wheels. We were really impressed by all the storage space and the treat of have the 2 sets of bunk beds in the rear. It's nice that the kids have their own rainy day play area, as well as the seperation when it comes to sleep time.
> 
> Glad to be a forum member now and hope to hear lots of great stories and info.
> 
> Matt & Family


Glad to have you with us!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers family!!


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

WELCOME!!!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to a great Community!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Commander4Lyfe (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you everybody for the warm welcome. I live in Winnipeg, Manitoba, but will be moving to Brandon, MB next week.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Commander4Lyfe said:


> Thank you everybody for the warm welcome. I live in Winnipeg, Manitoba, but will be moving to Brandon, MB next week.


Welcome to a fellow "pegger"! What places do you like to camp at here in Manitoba?


----------

